# Crypt Lucens



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some. It stays small but grows a bit taller than C. parva. Also it has shorter, more rounder leaves than C. parva. It makes an excellent alternative to C. parva for a low-tech foreground.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Does it grow into a carpet at all?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> Does it grow into a carpet at all?


Only if you plant a bunch of it. It doesn't spread like dwarf sag or any other weedy carpets. Grows slowly and propagates even slower.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

about how much do ya think? I bought 2 pots of it


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> about how much do ya think? I bought 2 pots of it


Depends on how many plants you have and how big of an area you want to cover.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm using some as the midground in my 5 gallon. I'd say it's about 4-6" tall under medium low light. Really seems to like to spread for me


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got it in both my 55 & 20L, I really like it. It takes it time to get adjusted when moved but after that mine grows nicely.


----------

